# Need advice



## Cosmorok (Jun 3, 2019)

Morning, I can't speak for the process in the USA because I'm in Canada but apprenticeship hours are apprenticeship hours here, it's not a waste of time if you're non union. I started my apprenticeship clock at the ripe age of 32, I'm now 35. Hand out résumés to every and all electrical company you can find, do you have any experience with trades or tools? It would be an asset to let them know, if you're dead set on being union then at least you can see what the trade is like for the next 2-4 years. Good luck, I think you're going to like being a white collar worker of the blue collar trades.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

In general, getting into the IBEW is a great thing, if you can. I am not sure how the system works where you are and if it's really a 2-4 year wait until they take in more apprentices, either way it is often pretty hard to get into the IBEW.

But it's not the only way to become an electrician. The union has a very small marketshare of most of the country. Even in NYC, there are plenty of non-union electrician.

There are other options. 

There are non-union type companies that work like a union, only they make a profit off of you. ABC for instance. They will charge you to give you training and find you work.

You can go to trade school yourself, but you have to be sure that the school you are going to is accredited with any state requirements. Also, it should be a school that the contractors (your future employers) will respect. 

Sometimes you can just get a job with a contractor. That is the easiest way and what you should start trying to do right now. They may or may not pay for school, but they will lead you in the right direction. Most importantly, you will start getting experience.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Hawks282 said:


> Hey Guys/Gals, I'm from NYC and recently have decided to join the Electrician trade. Sadly IBEW just did thier apprenticeship program and it sounds like they wont do another for 2-4 years. The thing is i'm 31 years old (turning 32 in Dec) and I don't think getting older waiting for a chance to become an apprentice at age 35-36 is going to help me at all. Does anyone have any advice?
> 
> I was considering another trade, but is there another trade that can help me prepare to be an apprentice Electrician?
> 
> ...


In DC IBEW hires year-round and take in apprentices into the program once a year


----------



## stiffneck (Nov 8, 2015)

I went to trade school to "break" into the the Electrical Trade.


----------



## Hawks282 (Sep 25, 2019)

stiffneck said:


> I went to trade school to "break" into the the Electrical Trade.


in NYC? Any suggestions? And thank you everyone else for your responses, i've got a lot to think about.


----------



## Corporate_Big_Shot (Sep 27, 2019)

Hawks282 said:


> Hey Guys/Gals, I'm from NYC and recently have decided to join the Electrician trade. Sadly IBEW just did thier apprenticeship program and it sounds like they wont do another for 2-4 years. The thing is i'm 31 years old (turning 32 in Dec) and I don't think getting older waiting for a chance to become an apprentice at age 35-36 is going to help me at all. Does anyone have any advice?
> 
> I was considering another trade, but is there another trade that can help me prepare to be an apprentice Electrician?
> 
> ...


it is not too late to start your apprenticeship

i'm in my 30s and will be starting as an electrical apprentice at a small business


----------



## stiffneck (Nov 8, 2015)

Hawks282 said:


> *in NYC? Any suggestions?* And thank you everyone else for your responses, i've got a lot to think about.


 Not for NY Cit-ay or State, you'll need someone from there.


If it where Saint Louis (East central Missouri/South west Illinois), I could give you a couple of "Do" and "Do Not". Based on successful/not successful experience.


----------



## Hawks282 (Sep 25, 2019)

stiffneck said:


> Not for NY Cit-ay or State, you'll need someone from there.
> 
> 
> If it where Saint Louis (East central Missouri/South west Illinois), I could give you a couple of "Do" and "Do Not". Based on successful/not successful experience.


I'll take anything that can help, thanks!


----------



## stiffneck (Nov 8, 2015)

Hawks282 said:


> I'll take anything that can help, thanks!


Consider moving to another part of the country...


----------



## Fist of lightning (Aug 15, 2019)

Rockland county ny area ibew 363
Has lots of wrk right now . And except apprentices every year .

It’s not to late I got in the union at age 30. I now have 3 years pension and annuity .

And becoming a jman is not to far out best decision I ever made . 

Good luck brother


----------



## 0day (Dec 27, 2018)

Starting out non union isn't a bad thing, there are non union companies out there that will treat you well especially now a days. You might even find one that will pay 2-3$ less an hour than union. Right now your objective is to get experience in various areas of the field non union will help you in that way. I know here in the GTA 353 one part I don't agree with is that we are divided with Resi/High Rise/ICI, it limits the ability to learn for an apprentice if you're just in one of those areas. But overall union is the way to go! top pay, benefits and pension is a wonderful thing loll


----------



## Fist of lightning (Aug 15, 2019)

0day said:


> Starting out non union isn't a bad thing, there are non union companies out there that will treat you well especially now a days. You might even find one that will pay 2-3$ less an hour than union. Right now your objective is to get experience in various areas of the field non union will help you in that way. I know here in the GTA 353 one part I don't agree with is that we are divided with Resi/High Rise/ICI, it limits the ability to learn for an apprentice if you're just in one of those areas. But overall union is the way to go! top pay, benefits and pension is a wonderful thing loll


Absolutely You can’t really put a price on having a pension annuity vacation checks . And all the benefits that are bargained for through the union .

Best decision I ever made


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Fist of lightning said:


> Absolutely You can’t really put a price on having a pension annuity vacation checks .


Well, you actually can put a price on those things! 



> And all the benefits that are bargained for through the union.


That's the thing, IMO very few people will be able to bargain for what the union can bargain for them. 



> Best decision I ever made


:thumbsup: 

But let's not forget, it's only half your decision, it was the union's decision to let you in.


----------



## Fist of lightning (Aug 15, 2019)

splatz said:


> Fist of lightning said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely You canâ€™️t really put a price on having a pension annuity vacation checks .
> ...


When workers are represented through collective bargaining higher wages and benifts is the outcome.

Yes I chose to join a union and was lucky enough to get in . 

I hope the unions continue to accept more people into their apprentiships

The local I’m in is a walk through right now all our books are clear and 

Are letting in a lot of men each year 

I hope more and more locals are doing well like this


----------



## Hawks282 (Sep 25, 2019)

Fist of lightning said:


> Rockland county ny area ibew 363
> Has lots of wrk right now . And except apprentices every year .
> 
> It’s not to late I got in the union at age 30. I now have 3 years pension and annuity .
> ...


I am tempted to move out of the city at some point, good to know i can go 40 minutes away and find decent work, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Fist of lightning (Aug 15, 2019)

Hawks282 said:


> Fist of lightning said:
> 
> 
> > Rockland county ny area ibew 363
> ...


I moved up an hour from we’re i was to get in but geting into the union was a goal of mine I wanted it badly , and wasn’t going to stop until I became a union ibew electrician .

I was tired of not wrking under a contract and needed a change .

Look them up online it will tell you what dates you can fill out an application.

Their deff letting apprentices in right now they have a lot of wrk and need men .


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

Union or non-union is really not all to consider. If you can get into a large company they might pay for your entire college education, who knows? Many of them do and even give bonus pay upon completion. But .. If you enjoy freedom go with a good contractor who is either Union or Non Union.Go with the employer who is willing to invest in you. Work hard before you get old. LOL If your willing to travel you might have bigger opportunities.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

I do admit the union treated me well for 32 years. Most of us are not good negotiators. Good luck with everything. Look for someone you work with who can help you achieve your goal.


----------

